# 2013 Giant TCR Advanced SL2 ISP



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

For sale on ebay: 

2013 Giant TCR Advanced SL2 Carbon Bike + 2013 SRAM RED GROUP! | eBay


----------

